# New Phoenix R7 sound files



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Just downloaded the latest Phoenix program and sound files. I loaded the R7 rom file into my SD40 and was surprised to see something called hot box detector. I of course quickly assigned it to a function key on my Airwire transmitter. What a nice surprise. There are several recordings of hot box detectors that play when the function key is operated. It cycles through them. There is also a station announcement but all it says ia all aboard. Anyone else played with this yet? I was working with a P5,so not sure if this will work with a 2k2.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to hear the R7 files are working. 

What's a hot box detector and why does it make sounds?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a very nice feature, Paul. I'm awaiting my first P8. I did download the R7 upgrade but haven't used them yet. 

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul, I know there were some problems with certain versions of the programmer software. What version are you using now? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
The latest version. They made some corrections to the program. I downloaded a new full install this morning. Jim at Phoenix said the rom files were ok, but I decided to start clean and just did the full install. For those with diesels the hotbox recordings are a nice addition.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

A hotbox detector is a track side device that monitors passing trains to see if anything is overheated on the train. It automatically makes announcements to passing trains giving the status of the train.

The ones by us give trains speed, number of axles, air temperature, track number and usually say "no defects" If there is a defect, the axle number will be announced.


----------

